# Minn Kota V2 PowerDrive Repair



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I just rebuilt the steering mechanism on my V2 PowerDrive & thought my experience might be useful to someone else with a similar problem.

For the most part I use my gas kicker on the back for propulsion and I use my 70lb V2 PowerDrive (with ipilot) for steering. It is a great system and has seen a lot of use on Lake Erie in the last 4 years. 

But in December it started to make an ugly grinding sound when trying to steer (turn) & then the steering function just quit. It would still make a noise but it would not turn. The noise was coming from what Minn Kota calls the DRIVE HOUSING ASSEMBLY (the black rectangular box that the shaft runs through).

I looked up the parts diagrams online (Northland Marine has a great website) and you can buy the drive housing assembly for $100. But since it was already the end of December (no more fishing till spring) I decided to strip the drive housing assembly and see if I could fix it.

Turns out one of the gear clusters in the drive housing assembly was stripped so I went online to see if I could find them. But unfortunately the V2 PowerDrive parts diagrams do not show the gear clusters. So for the heck of it I looked up the parts diagrams for the Terrova and they do show gear clusters. Obviously I don't know from an online drawing if they are the same as the PowerDrive gear clusters so I called Minn Kota & they were great. 

Turns out the gear clusters & the shafts on which they ride are the interchangeable between the PowerDrive and Terrova - and they only cost a few bucks which is better than $100 for the whole drive housing assembly. They shipped them to me promptly and they fit perfectly. 

Oh and removing the drive housing assembly is simple. Deploy the motor, remove the head (taking note of where all the wires go) and slide the shaft out of the drive housing assembly. Take the side covers off the part that bolts to the deck and there is a pivot rod that the drive housing assembly pivots on. Remove the "push-on" fastener (don't know technical term but you will see what I mean), slide the pivot rod out and you are golden. There are 6 torx machine screws that hold the two halves of the drive housing assembly together. The two halves are a bit of a tight interference fit but they come apart pretty easily.

Part #s are: 2302245 - first cluster, 2302250 - intermediate cluster & 2302255 - third cluster. If you need them (I did need one) the corresponding shafts are 2302610, 2302615 & 2302620.

Hope this helps someone else - it took quite a bit of digging to find. But the lake is frozen & I don't have anything else to do.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Great job!I am sure that some one could benefit from your experience. Easy fix, sounds like a part that may wear out first. Not sure how long the unit on the Ulterra will last, more moving parts.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Awesome info. That should be made a sticky!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I Fish said:


> Awesome info. That should be made a sticky!


X 2. Thanks for the good detailed info. Mine is working fine at the moment but this is def worth hanging on to for future reference.


----------

